# good place to hike reasonably close to home



## Anonymous (Jun 17, 2002)

I just found this place today and i was wondering if any of you much more experienced hikers than myself would know of an excellent place to backpack in the east? I'm in southern Ohio and I've only been backpacking in the western states, so I unfortunatly don't even know where to start.   please give any suggestions.

Thanks,
wondering girl in the woods   8)


----------



## TenPeaks (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, the east is a pretty big place.  However, if you happen to find yourself in the North East there are many options.  The Adirondikes (sp?) in New York, Green Mountains in Vermont, White Mountains in New Hampshire and Baxter State Park in Maine all have wonderful areas to hike in.

I would suggest researching an area you are interested in on the web or at the Library to get an idea on the places that are out there.  If you are anxious to hit the trail, I'm sure you could find some state parks or national forests in Ohio or Kentucky that have hiking trails.

Don't be afraid to post a question on this or other hiking bulletin boards (www.outdoors.org or www.viewsfromthetop.com).  Many experienced hikers frequent these boards and will be able to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 18, 2002)

*How far from home do you want to travel?*

So. Ohio is home to the Wayne National Forest.  Is there any hiking there?  If you check here: http://www.fs.fed.us/ you can search by State.  I did a quick search & they have 300 miles of trails.

The Daniel Boone State Forest in KY appears closer than Forest areas of WV.   I do not recall if backpacking was allowed around Mt. Davis the high  point in PA but it's in western south Westen PA closer to Pittsburgh than Philly.

After that the AT trail is in the east and the Smokey's & Shenendoah offer possibilities also.

In addition to the good info & sites Ten Peaks provided, check Backpacker's site & Gorp.com too.  Both of these organizations try & cover all the states.  Do you have Outdoor retail stores near by?  Where does the staff go backpacking & hiking?


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2002)

There's a thread over at VFTT on *Places to camp/hike/climb in WV*. May wanna check that one out too...


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 26, 2002)

*thanks*

thanks for your suggestions, will try them

wondering :lol:


----------

